# A secular publication gets atheism right



## Nebrexan (Mar 10, 2013)

The best paragraph:



> If atheism is true, it is far from being good news. Learning that we're alone in the universe, that no one hears or answers our prayers, that humanity is entirely the product of random events, that we have no more intrinsic dignity than non-human and even non-animate clumps of matter, that we face certain annihilation in death, that our sufferings are ultimately pointless, that our lives and loves do not at all matter in a larger sense, that those who commit horrific evils and elude human punishment get away with their crimes scot free — all of this (and much more) is utterly tragic.


Where are the honest atheists? at theweek.com.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 11, 2013)

I do not think that real diehard atheists are in the majority, many really follow the trends of the day.
Some one wrote that,---an atheist is only half an atheist at midnight!


----------

